# Kitchen Island on existing hardwood floor



## grocery (Jan 5, 2010)

I am installing a kitchen island. I currently have 5/16" hardwood and a 3/4 inch sub floor underneath. When I install the cabinets, do I need to cut away the hardwood so the cabinets can be secured directly to the sub floor? Or, can I simply attach the cabinetry to the hardwood and subfloor together? Thank you in advance for your responses!


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

If it were me, I'd just mount it directly.

DM


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

I second the island on the finished floor. No ill effects to concern yourself about.
Ron


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Grocery,
I normally fasten a couple of 2 x 4 cleats to the floor under the cabinet and then fasten the island cabinets to the cleats with hidden screws. Are you putting in an outlet(s)?
Mike Hawkins


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

is it a glue down floor or floating?


----------

